# Factory Window Tint



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I was wondering if any had factory tint is this an option ? I hate that my windows are so clear I need to get some tint but was wondering why there is no factory tint on mine. I can tell the windows are a little dark but for example my dads 2003 tahoe comes with nice dark tint from the factory.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I think you can get any car tinted from the factory. They can just send it to someone that they use. I just never liked the factory tint. I preffer the illegal tint.:cool


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

There's no factory tint available that I've ever heard of.

I just had my windows tinted and timed it to coincide with a warranty replacement of my rear parcel shelf. That bulky third brake light in the rear window can be a problem for tinters, so I asked the tinter at the dealership to do the job while the parcel shelf was out. Made it a lot easier for him.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GM Kid is right........no option for tinting. However if ya find the right vendor to do this for you , it shouldn't be a problem for them. I had mine done , they popped off 3rd brake light and did the job. Came out 100%.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thankfully, mine was done when I bought it...... If someone in Indy needs tint done, I know a professional that does side work for $100 per car. the tint is somewhere around the 30% range, I think. He has done several of my vehicles and have been very pleased.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> GM Kid is right........no option for tinting. However if ya find the right vendor to do this for you , it shouldn't be a problem for them. I had mine done , they popped off 3rd brake light and did the job. Came out 100%.



what did they do around the dots at the top of the rear window, got closer pics? of that?


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

my best friend - Im paying him 80 bucks to do the job on mine.. hes been doing it for a LONG time. 12 years at least. 

80 bucks is nothing considering the job will take probably 3 hours. And that back window looks like a beast.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> what did they do around the dots at the top of the rear window, got closer pics? of that?


They brought the tint up to that area and stopped. Since its blacked out already ya cant tell at all.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> Thankfully, mine was done when I bought it...... If someone in Indy needs tint done, I know a professional that does side work for $100 per car. the tint is somewhere around the 30% range, I think. He has done several of my vehicles and have been very pleased.


your car really looks good with the tint!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Borsig said:


> my best friend - Im paying him 80 bucks to do the job on mine.. hes been doing it for a LONG time. 12 years at least.
> 
> 80 bucks is nothing considering the job will take probably 3 hours. And that back window looks like a beast.


that light in the back window can be taken out to make the window tinting easier to get to.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

yea I'll pass it along to him.....

His first GTO job. He can also get me cost +15% on anything I want audio/video.

Hes pretty much an audio expert, he does Alot of custom work on Pathers player's rides, and bobacats players too. He's reccomended I leave the stock HU in it, and just replace the speakers and add an amp.

Probably going with JL speakers and I cant remember the amp he recommended.


----------



## anyway (Jul 22, 2016)

UMMM, if you really want to tint your window without factories, you could tint by yourself with professional tinting tools.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

TEN year old thread.........


----------

